# Death Note Gifs.....



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 28, 2007)

Two different gifs


Light and L

*Spoiler*: __ 










Misa-san

*Spoiler*: __ 









I really like the 2nd one, CnC...


----------



## hopes (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the 2nd one   even tho it's kinda short


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 3, 2007)

may I use one of these?Please for my avy....


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Aug 6, 2007)

*I like the first one it's really cool*


----------



## Hio (Aug 6, 2007)

Niceeeeeeeee


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

the first is good but i don't like the second it seems to slow


----------



## Haruko (Aug 9, 2007)

*Agrees with spaZ* The first one maybe slightly too fast as well.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 9, 2007)

i luv the second one of misa


----------



## Emo Boy (Aug 28, 2009)

I like The one of Light and L


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 6, 2009)

2nd one's great.


----------



## Dango (Sep 8, 2009)

why was this thread revived
is the OP even still on NF wtf


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 26, 2009)

Second one is nice. Would be cool if it was a dual fram with her face too.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

i liked the second one


----------



## angelbott (Oct 22, 2009)

i like both gifs. ^^ and saved them in my folder


----------

